# ? about canning 15-bean mix.



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I found a bag of 15-bean 'Ham-Been' soup mix hidden in back of a cupboard. It was a Christmas gift last year.

Has anyone canned mixed bean and peas with good results? There are all kinds of beans in the mix: lima, pinto, navy, red kidney, great northern, green and yellow split peas, lentils, etc. 

I would love to can these as I have really enjoyed other home canned beans.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Good idea, I have half a bucket of the same mix that needs canning. I see no reason why not. I'd use the "1 cup dry bean mix per quart" rule and can 'em up. Great, just what I need.... another project.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Just did a canner load of beans yesterday. I'm also really enjoying having canned beans. 

I made a 16 bean soup recently and wanted to can the leftovers, but had used barley so couldn't. 

There are two 16 bean soup recipes at http://www.sbcanning.com/search?q=beans and several other bean recipes that you might like.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd love to hear the outcome, I thought about canning some and wondered if the peas and lentils would turn to mush and the pea flavor might be overwhelming. 

Next winter I'd like to make my own bean mix without the peas, lentils are OK. Last time I made the soup I tried to pick all the peas out! What a pain.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

mpennington said:


> Just did a canner load of beans yesterday. I'm also really enjoying having canned beans.
> 
> I made a 16 bean soup recently and wanted to can the leftovers, but had used barley so couldn't.
> 
> There are two 16 bean soup recipes at http://www.sbcanning.com/search?q=beans and several other bean recipes that you might like.


Thanks for the link; it's very informative. That 16-bean with chicken recipe is close to what I was looking for (minus the chicken). 

I have canned kidney beans, great northerns, lentils, green split peas, yellow split peas, but never together. I look forward to getting these done!  

p.s. I wonder if the barley in your soup would have been okay. Since it was already expanded. ?


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Stef said:


> p.s. I wonder if the barley in your soup would have been okay. Since it was already expanded. ?




I wasn't sure, so just froze the leftovers.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Vosey said:


> Next winter I'd like to make my own bean mix without the peas, lentils are OK. Last time I made the soup I tried to pick all the peas out! What a pain.


I made my own mix when I couldn't find the bag of 16 bean soup. We eat so many beans that I had 16 different types of beans handy. Just used 1/4 cup of each type. I didn't use black beans as I don't like the color it makes soup.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

I canned veggie/barley soup last year. It worked out great.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

countrygal said:


> I canned veggie/barley soup last year. It worked out great.


Thanks. I'm glad to know that. My DH and SIL both like barley and I add it to a lot of my soups and stews.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I canned 15 bean soup 2 years ago. I under cooked the beans and presure canned. My DH opened a jar yesterday and he is still talking about how good it was.


----------

